# Action shots?



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

I often struggle with taking pictures of my dog when we're out and about. I've got several photos of her disappearing out of the side of the picture! 

But I managed to get this one last night - you can really see how fast she's moving.

Have you got any tips I could try for getting good action shots?

Janet


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Thats great :thumbup:
My brother took these of mine 2 years ago. They look so funny in action


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Good pic of your dog! Looks like a real speedy Gonzalez  I'm absolutely no expert but I took these of my boy and I used the camera on sports mode as it uses a fast shutter speed which is what you need to capture the action and usually sports mode does continuous focus so you get sharper action shots!
Mine's difficult to capture and like you I have lots of pics of him disappearing off the screen lol!
I've come to the conclusion that Vizslas are best captured on video


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Fun pictures, thank you - I love the ones with as many paws as possible off the ground!

You might be onto something with the video idea - I'll have to give that a go too. And I'll look and see if my camera has a sports mode.

Maybe I could try throwing a ball and seeing if I can snap her on the way back for a treat? 

Some swimming shots would be great too, but so much of her body is underwater that it doesn't seem to make very good photos.

Janet


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

She must be zooming so fast around 100miles per second! Nice capture!


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

She was - running around in a circle - round and round the toposcope on the hill. Made me a bit dizzy!


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Action shots are not very easy especially with compact cameras, but there may be several things you can do.

1) Some cameras have a sports or action setting which effectively raises the shutter speed...necessary for capturing the action. Change it to this setting and remember to change it back when you're done

2) Some cameras may have manual overrides which will enable you to change the shutter speed to a higher setting. Try and use a setting of 1/1000 of a second or higher.

3) If the dog is moving from right to left or vice versa...follow it with your camera and press the shutter, but keep following it for a short time after the shutter is pressed - this is called panning.

4) Hire a professional


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Good pic of your dog! Looks like a real speedy Gonzalez  I'm absolutely no expert but I took these of my boy and I used the camera on sports mode as it uses a fast shutter speed which is what you need to capture the action and usually sports mode does continuous focus so you get sharper action shots!
> Mine's difficult to capture and like you I have lots of pics of him disappearing off the screen lol!
> I've come to the conclusion that Vizslas are best captured on video


Just had to say, your dog is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Just had to say, your dog is absolutely gorgeous.


Awh thank you  He's a nutter though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

While action shots _can_ be done with a compact camera, the shutter lag is just too long in most circumstances to allow the camera to punch out anything good with the subject mostly blur-free.

I'm not implying that you should go and start spending thousands on expensive gear, but do consider a DSLR (even an entry-level model will do) with a fast prime lens (something around F1.8-2.8 would be ideal). I use a 50mm for most of my everyday shots, however the ideal focal length will depend on how much reach you want.


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Some great tips. Thank you!

I'm going to keep trying with my compact camera for now, and see how we get on. If it becomes a habit, I might have to see about an upgrade...or a professional!

Janet


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Awh thank you  He's a nutter though!


My staffy is a nutty as it gets lol. I love his face on that second pic you've posted, he looks very pleased with himself lol.


----------

